# Stanley #200 Plane Hone



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

I have a line on what appears to be a nice old plane hone. Beyond what the photo shows is a box containing a fine stone and the under side of the cover has a place to mount the stone and a track made of brass plate for the wheel to ride in. 
It's in an antique shop near here and they're asking 60 bux for it. I know the owner quite well & might be able to get it for a bit less.
What's the consensus gang?? This looks to be in really decent shape aside from needing to be cleaned up a bit. (NOTE) the photo shown is not the actual.. just a pic from the web to show what I'm referring to.
Thanks..Jon..


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

so do you want it because it's cool and old, or you need a good sharpening setup? If its the first, I'd say go for it. If it's the second I'll let someone else speak, I free hand, but before I did I used a $12 jig and it worked just fine.


----------

